# Boxed milbro



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

I've just watched an original, un-used milbro, complete with original elastic, pouch, wooden colletts and the original BOX(!) sell on evil-bay for £52.50 here in England. Absolutely pristine condition piece of catapult history. Anyone else have something like this in their collection?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Chuff said:


> I've just watched an original, un-used milbro, complete with original elastic, pouch, wooden colletts and the original BOX(!) sell on evil-bay for £52.50 here in England. Absolutely pristine condition piece of catapult history. Anyone else have something like this in their collection?


There was ne last week went for £72.50, i went t £30 then dropped out, too hot fr me, ha ha , jeff


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi Jeff,
£72.50? missed that one. Was it in the box, prob so at that price. I've seen new ones in the past for sale but they were packaged in a clear bag with a branded cardboard top stapled to the top.
Bieng no expert on milbro I couldn't say when the packaging changed but it's a fair guess that the boxed version is earlier than the plastic packaged version. 
BTW, this isn't intended for milbro's only! Any old, genuine catapults by any maker interest me so let's see em!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Chuff said:


> Hi Jeff,
> £72.50? missed that one. Was it in the box, prob so at that price. I've seen new ones in the past for sale but they were packaged in a clear bag with a branded cardboard top stapled to the top.
> Bieng no expert on milbro I couldn't say when the packaging changed but it's a fair guess that the boxed version is earlier than the plastic packaged version.
> BTW, this isn't intended for milbro's only! Any old, genuine catapults by any maker interest me so let's see em!


yes it was boxed, and it had never been shot, i got 2 milbros used from a carboot for £2 the pair, i put elastic on and sold them for £5 each, i didnt know they fetched good money, i was gutted, I wuld like to see some of the really old ones as well, jeff


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Why not just buy a new Milbro?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Shot in the foot.
I have one with the original box and I restored her with wooden collets. She's back to original! Flatband


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Hi Shot in the foot.
> I have one with the original box and I restored her with wooden collets. She's back to original! Flatband


Cheers for your photo, the old milbros take some beating, light and very nice to shoot, i was kicking myself for selling the 2 old ones i bought at a carboot sale, I have just sold and gave all the slingshots i made away, just got the one ive had for a few years, no fancy sanding and polishing, just a spray with varnish once a year, it is only about 11 year old, but the one i use a lot, jeff

MY OLD ONE,


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Why is the rubber so long on Milbros? Is it because the square rubber doesn't stretch enough or is it because it is so strong and hard to pull back? What kind of US dollars is required to buy one? Are they great to shoot?


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi Smitty,
not sure of exact exchange rate right now but they usually sell for between 20-30 quid on ebay UK. Have a look on there, I saw 3 or 4 original looking ones for sale earlier.


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

We like them over here because everyone had one or had a friend that had one as a kid.
It's not all nostalgia though, they're genuinely good to shoot and slim, compact and very sturdy. I can honestly say I've never seen a broken milbro in my life. Sure, they must (and will have) break but I've not seen one and we gave em **** as kids. 
One thing some shooters don't like are the narrow-ish fork gap but as mentioned above they're tough as old boots and shrug off fork hits!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Smitty,from what I have gathered through the years,the Milbro rubber is longer then most because originally the Milbro was designed for throwing bait like other boilies for fishing. The draw was somewhat like an Albatross (Butterfly) style to really try to get the bait ball out there. The younger guys and hunters liked it so much because of it's small size and durability, that they made it their own and reserved other catties for throwing bait and cherished their Milbro's. Cute little cattie and it was as popular over in the UK as the Wham-o was over here. Flatband


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

This news to me that the original purpose for the Milbro was to thrust bait for fishing? Just how long were the bands on a Milbro in the early years?


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

dgui said:


> Why not just buy a new Milbro?


because they are no longer made,and as the patents are still valid all the repro's out there are forgerys,admittedly theyre no different to the genuine example but they were not made by or with the goodwill of milbro.

i would like to add that i have never heard mention of the milbro being used for fishing,i dont believe this is correct,i grew up in the 70's and 80's when everyone had a milbro,no one i knew used one for fishing ,and we all fished. the design is all wrong for bait too,the forks need to be way furthur apart,the small space between the forks just isnt big enough to launch a groundbait ball or most bait,another reason is the pouch ,all pouches for fishing use a cone type pouch to hold bait ,only the new ish idea of boilies allows for a conventional pouch(and they usually use a barnet black widow for this).
the elastics were fairly long ,i believe the elastics werent attached to the milbro as standard,allthough some retailers fitted then before sale,i believe they were long in order to allow the shooter to cut and affix to siut theyre own requirements.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You would know better then me Fish. I had just heard that down through the years about it beng used as a bait thrower. The normal boilie has a conical shaped pouch for throwing the messy stuff,so I often wondered why the Milbro didn't have the same type. Flatband


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

i wasnt trying to dis your statement mate just my tupence worth!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey,no harm ,no foul Bud!







Flatband


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

There's another new, unused milbro for sale on ebay here in blighty. This one's packaged in a clear polythene bag sealed at the top with a bit of cardboard with the milbro emblem on. 170462509766 is the item no. I'm interested to see how much this one sells for.


----------

